# Books dealing with the theory of Evolution



## ReformedChristian (Jul 7, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some good books dealing with the subject of Evolution and its flaws in regards to scientific evidence for and against it? I want to study up more on the issue and I am looking for some good information on the topic.


----------



## Bookworm (Jul 7, 2010)

I recommend Kurt Wise's _Faith, Form, and Time_. It's really an outline of the creationist model of earth history, rather than a critique of evolution, but it has some helpful panels throughout that examine the classical evidences for evolution from a creationist perspective. It's one of the very best books on creationism around.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 7, 2010)

The Ultimate Proof by Jason Lisle is an attempt to approach the issue from the perspective of Reformed apologetics. I enjoyed it.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 7, 2010)

Darwin's Black Box by Michael Behe, a biochemist.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 7, 2010)

David Stove is a must buy


----------



## JennyG (Jul 7, 2010)

Phillip Johnson's Darwin on Trial is hard to beat. His killer logic is a pure joy, and the appendices where he counters his critics in-depth are as good as the main text.


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 7, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> David Stove is a must buy


 
Agreed

I highly recommend Darwinian Fairytales: Selfish Genes, Errors of Heredity and Other Fables of Evolution, by the late Australian scientific philosopher David Stove. He was an atheist evolutionist, just not of a Darwinian or neo-Darwinian flavor, and did a fantastic job directly attacking Dawkins, along with others as well. It is readable and addresses some of the issues on a presupposition level. I enjoyed it more then Michael Behe’s work. Therefore get the work today.

I am not getting paid for this endorsement.


----------



## sastark (Jul 7, 2010)

If you are interested in looking at the scientific evidence for or against evolution, I recommend anything by an Intelligent Design theorist. They do a great job of showing how evolution just doesn't account for the data we have. Some possible titles:

Signature in the Cell by Stephen Meyer (a top-seller and Meyer was named Man of the Year by WORLD Magazine for this book)
The Design of Life by William Dembski and Jonathan Wells (A good intro to Intelligent Design)
The Privileged Planet by Guillermo Gonzalez (deals with the Anthropic Principle)
No Free Lunch by William Dembski (Deals with the topic of Specified Complexity)

I would add, these books do a really good job of showing how evolution cannot account for the evidence, but they are by no means Biblical defenses of creation or creationism. I still think they are well worth reading and will tear down any arguments evolutionists can come up with for their theory.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 7, 2010)

or, you could try Dilbert's take on the subject


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 7, 2010)

Generally, I think we are in a stronger position trying to argue what science is revealing rather than trying to argue against what the intellectual establishment says. So much of what passes itself as "creation science" is junkier than the "science" it's trying to repudiate.


----------



## jandrusk (Jul 9, 2010)

Excellent point by jwithnell. You can go here for more info on junk science.


----------

